# Riverside passed this dumbass law



## JoKealoha

Pit bulls in unincorporated Riverside County must be neutered, spayed | abc7.com

a few weeks ago a 2 year old boy was killed, so they fast-tracked this law in Riverside county. does the CA state law only apply to breed bans? i thought this type of legislature would also be prevented???


----------



## ames

Josh from sway love testified against and FOX news called him a breeder who doesn't want spay and neuter. Not the issue of breed specific legislation and how you can't even tell what breed mutts are half the time as an adult let alone a little puppy under 4 months of age!! And who cares if he IS a breeder he wasn't taking about breeding dogs he was talking about BSL. Sooooo annoying when people feel it's not BSL because it's not a all out ban. Grrrrrrr I wish the genetic expert they had testify mentioned the potential issues with early spay and neuter. So sad.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JoKealoha

what they should do is take their breed "experts" at the county office... line up 100 four month old pups. and if they can accurately identify 100/100 then they can have the job of determining which dogs get spay/neuter.
i would be surprised if they get 50/100.


----------



## JoKealoha

so the CA state law prevents breed bans but no other BSL? if they can pass mandatory spay/neuter laws, then they can also pass other ridiculous laws too. like the ones they have in the UK. mandatory insurance. muzzle. chip. etc.
this opens the door for all kinds of crap.


----------



## DieselsMommie

My mom just told me about this!! I will NEVER go visit her now in Palm Springs! They ain't touching my dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

agreed, I dont get how its illegal to ban a dog by breed, but not to create additional BSL? So messed up.

I will say implemeting a mandatory spay and neuter and NOT including low income options other than what is already out there for pit bull type dogs is just careless and is only going to cause people to stop registering their dogs and hide them. Trying to find out what the ramifications are if they are not S/N by 4 months, are they then taken and not returned unless S/N is done? Anyone know the consequences? Have not had time to research yet.


----------



## OldDog

JoKealoha said:


> Pit bulls in unincorporated Riverside County must be neutered, spayed | abc7.com
> 
> a few weeks ago a 2 year old boy was killed, so they fast-tracked this law in Riverside county. does the CA state law only apply to breed bans? i thought this type of legislature would also be prevented???


 But they can't put a stop to the junkies tossing their used rigs all over the place at Fairmount Park , can't put a stop to the meth cooks in the eastern part of the county , co-eds gotta have a bodyguard around U.C. Riverside etc.etc.etc.


----------



## JoKealoha

OldDog said:


> But they can't put a stop to the junkies tossing their used rigs all over the place at Fairmount Park , can't put a stop to the meth cooks in the eastern part of the county , co-eds gotta have a bodyguard around U.C. Riverside etc.etc.etc.


AHHhhh you're familiar with the Inland Empire then?
i did some growing up in Moreno Valley. the county has things all backwards down there.


----------

